

End of the Ride for Lance Armstrong - wallflower
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/03/02/sports/cycling/end-of-the-ride-for-lance-armstrong.html?hp

======
al2o3cr
If there's ever a book "Portraits in Spoiled Rich Asshole Whining", ol' Lance
will certainly be #1 again.

